#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Can My WhatsApp Be Hacked??

## Moana

Hello Everyone! :love: 


I'm wondering whether our WhatsApp and Viber can be hacked? If so, then is there any ways to check that our Whatsapp Account is Safe or not?
*
HOW CAN WE KEEP OUR WHATSAPP SAFE AND SECURE? HOW CAN WE DETECT OUR WHATSAPP SECURITY NAND KEEP OUR ACCOUNT SAFE? If you guys have any tips let us know!*

----------


## Neo

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> I'm wondering whether our WhatsApp and Viber can be hacked? If so, then is there any ways to check that our Whatsapp Account is Safe or not?
> *
> HOW CAN WE KEEP OUR WHATSAPP SAFE AND SECURE? HOW CAN WE DETECT OUR WHATSAPP SECURITY NAND KEEP OUR ACCOUNT SAFE? If you guys have any tips let us know!*


Yes those can be hacked by different methodologies. Mainly it is done through social engineering. 

1. Do not download unauthorized application, do a research before you download. 
2. Do not click on fancy links which might be shared by your close friends. 
3. Do not share your passwords with anyone. do not use same passwords everywhere

----------


## poalsd

Yes ofc your whatsapp can be hacked, you should be careful with it! I don't know how, but hackers are making good result with it. Just remmember that here you can know more about it

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes ofc your whatsapp can be hacked, you should be careful with it! I don't know how, but hackers are making good result with it. Just remmember that here you can know more about it


Poalsd, Thanks for sharing this article here. It's very informative.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes those can be hacked by different methodologies. Mainly it is done through social engineering. 
> 
> 1. Do not download unauthorized application, do a research before you download. 
> 2. Do not click on fancy links which might be shared by your close friends. 
> 3. Do not share your passwords with anyone. do not use same passwords everywhere


Neo, Thanks for sharing these useful information with us.

----------

